# does anyone know anything about



## ramrod902 (Jun 1, 2007)

does anyone know anything about a mugen msx-3 touring car 1-10 scale or where i could find out anything on it i aint having no luck not even for parts


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

*These might help you out.*

http://www.quicktechhobby.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=QTH&Category_Code=CIMUG

http://toys.listings.ebay.com/_Radi...116070QQsocdpfcatZ2562QQsocmdZListingItemList

http://www.rcmodelstore.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=25&language=en

http://www.rc-store.net/catalog/pro...id=79&osCsid=cd4c71e7c0d301b16d9e6741b5fef118


----------

